
FCC’s System Crashes After Net Neutrality Video Goes Viral - andrewmac
http://recode.net/2014/06/03/fccs-system-crashes-after-net-neutrality-video-goes-viral/
======
na85
Emblematic of the problems with the telecom industry as a whole. Paying just
enough to scrape by with the bare minimum capacity, spending money on anything
but improving the situation for consumers, and then passing the costs on to
them (In the FCC's case, to taxpayers).

